# Deployed Marine M9 Holster Question



## sksiazki (Jul 11, 2014)

Good evening;
I am currently deployed in Afghanistan and have a question for ya'll.
I need to purchase a new holster for my M9 service pistol, my issued holster is the old green one and not up to my requirements. Unfortunately our internet is very slow as well so I havent been able to do much research on them. The majority of holsters seem to be made for the Model 92, will the M9 fit these as well? I do not want a drop or hip holster, I much prefer one that is worn on the belt, however our issued belts are 1.75 inches wide and I cannot afford to take the time of threading it through the holster if I need to change pants. Do you have any recomendations on holsters?
Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

You want a drop holster, you just don't know it yet. Unless you plan on only wearing the holster without a flack and other gear you won't be able to access a regular on the belt holster. 

But yea, the 92 FS and M9 will use the same holster.

Check out offerings from Safari land, preferable with the ALS.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

This is probably what I'd order

http://www.copsplus.com/prodnum8852.php


----------



## sksiazki (Jul 11, 2014)

Thank you for the reply. 
I have one of the blackhawk drops for it as well but dont like having something rubbing my leg all the time etc. Even with my flak on and side sapis in I can access the weapon. However, either way, a good amount of my day is with the flak off.
I will check those out, thanks.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

You don't need a thigh rig to clear body armor... you can get a low ride drop down holster that clears body armor and isn't getting hooked on everything or cutting off blood flow to your leg. I'll try to post a link for one. Double strap thigh rigs suck and are a pain when moving around imo, others may have different opinions.

http://www.copsplus.com/12642_safar...LCu_I33mOyd-Nvy1Z4kSAp7c1kvCocPZx8aApcF8P8HAQ

This should clear your body armor and be a lot more comfortable compared to a dedicated thigh holster, some come with a single strap. Just another option SWAT/SRT teams are going with instead of the traditional drop down thigh rigs ( they look cool, but are uncomfortable for prolonged wear). Most are switching to chest rigs too... not sure if that's an option for you.

Sniper Fi brotha, be safe.
USMC 90-94'


----------

